
Tesla (TSLA) becomes worlds most valuable automaker, hits $1k per share - mrep
https://electrek.co/2020/06/10/tesla-tsla-becomes-wolds-most-valuable-automaker-hits-1000-per-share/
======
ipnon
Will automakers be able to make anything but EVs in the next 2 decades? Which
automaker is in a better position for this future than Tesla?

~~~
xkjkls
Sure. BEVs aren't even necessarily the best environmental future. The
manufacturing emissions of producing large batteries can overwhelm savings
from charging emissions.

~~~
rcMgD2BwE72F
Where did you get that?

Page 8 says the contrary [https://www.tesla.com/ns_videos/2019-tesla-impact-
report.pdf](https://www.tesla.com/ns_videos/2019-tesla-impact-report.pdf)

~~~
xedeon
People who say such things typically just regurgitate old narratives.

In addition, renewables surpassed coal in US energy generation recently:
[https://www.eia.gov/todayinenergy/detail.php?id=39992](https://www.eia.gov/todayinenergy/detail.php?id=39992)

------
sidcool
Cynical that I am, news around how badly Tesla was doing frequently featured
on HN front page. Not any more.

